# I do not want the french keyboard!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, Today again I must have hit something on my keyboard that has flipped me into getting french marks when I type. For example I am not able to make a question mark. All I can get is the é or É Does anyone know how to turn this feature offÉ
I read on the net that it never occurs unless you have your computer set to use it but that makes no sense to me. How can I turn it offÉ
thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have the 'language bar'? A little icon of a keyboard in the taskbar?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/258824


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

No but I did change the keyboard-- I think-- to US english. It was on multilanguage canada keyboard settings.
Thanks! It is annoying to write something you don't intend to.


----------

